# Lake Chautauqua NY



## Eye Spy

My son and I are heading somewhere this coming weekend but are still undecided. Options are going to Michigan where we were a couple weeks ago and caught a lot of small perch or making a trip to Lake Chautauqua in NY. We have never been to Chautauqua so don’t know the lake at all. Any info anyone is willing to share on the Chautauqua would be greatly appreciated. I am looking at the Mayville area. Chautauqua is about a 2 hour closer trip but just don’t want to head their blind. 
Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## FISHIN 2

Michigan has a free fishing weekend, 2/15-2/17. their license machines will be down starting Friday till Tuesday.


----------



## Scum_Frog

That was posted yesterday.....said 4" of ice with as much slop on top. Be careful if you go looks like walking only. Going by weather looks like it wont make anymore ice until thursday night and all day friday. Good luck on your choice....you will catch fish all day there but probably 1/8 might be a keeper it seems.


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum_Frog said:


> That was posted yesterday.....said 4" of ice with as much slop on top. Be careful if you go looks like walking only. Going by weather looks like it wont make anymore ice until thursday night and all day friday. Good luck on your choice....you will catch fish all day there but probably 1/8 might be a keeper it seems.


----------



## Eye Spy

The free fishing weekend scares me. I have heard it is a zoo. Yeah, i am thinking the slush will all be frozen after the temps Thursday night and Friday.


----------



## RStock521

New York has free fishing days this weekend too. Feb 15 & 16.

https://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/89821.html

Lots of perch at Chautauqua, but a lot are small. You can also find some walleye too. Look up Hogans Hut, they're a local shop and should be able to give you a good idea of the conditions and whatnot.


----------



## KPI

Look up Hogan’s hut on Facebook public site to look at the ice seems to vary in thicknesses you can call them they will give you an honest report be careful if you go there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Spy

Thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected]

Eye Spy said:


> Thanks for the info


 might be heading up next week, dont wanna fish in that slop though. will post if i go.


----------



## Evinrude58

Was at Hubbard Lake Michigan this weekend. Ice was 10-13 inches where we fished. As far as the free weekend making it a zoo would be no problem on Hubbard. There was a tournament Saturday with 176 signed up. Closest people to us was probably 300 yards away and looked to be the same between everyone else that I could see.


----------



## kneedeep

The deal at Chautauqua is great chance to get out and sort perch and take care of the itch to ice fish but this weekend Mayville has a festival going on so get there early for parking. Last weekend I went and had a great time with 7-9" perch on average and a few 10" in the mix for a 50 fish limit of perch that have been so scarce in the central basin I was happy to have some to munch on in the freezer. I might go Sat and Sun after the cold blast tightens everything back up but be careful because I heard allot of guys have been going swimming lately during the warm up. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Gonna head up tomorrow, gonna start at long point area and work from there. Really excited to get back out on the ice!!


----------



## 1MoreKast

Good luck out there guys - all the reports I've heard from a few friends have said it's been really good.


----------



## Bernie Babb

I will be fishing Monday and Tuesday next week. Would appreciate any information from the ones who are fishing from now until Sunday. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

i think i maybe heading up there mid week also will post.


----------



## kit carson

Heading there in the morning will let everyone know how it's going and ice conditions

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jared015

Thanks Kit


----------



## Carpn

Good luck you all . I'll be following the reports . I'd sure like to get out at some point this year


----------



## drsteelhead

Definitely curious if theres safe ice within 2 hours of akron area for either tomorrow or sunday. My brother is in from out of town and we would like to get our once annual ice trip in. Leaning towards Chautauqua although I've never fished it.


----------



## kit carson

First time for.me.also, have to go somewhere, starving to get on some ice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If you go to Chautauqua go to hogans hut, when I called them they where super nice, they have all the bait and good information also they open at 6:00 am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Major traffic jam going to New York for ice


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Major traffic jam going to New York for ice


On 90 stay home


----------



## partlyable

kit carson said:


> If you go to Chautauqua go to hogans hut, when I called them they where super nice, they have all the bait and good information also they open at 6:00 am
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I will second this. I have never ice fished the lake but fish it 2-3 days a year in the summer and always stop. The bait shot is great and so if the food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Got stuck in traffic as well, finally in ny now. Gonna hit it in the morning, good luck everyone!!!


----------



## JiggingJacks

A lot of lookers but only a handful of dink perch so far, off of long Point.


----------



## shanewilliamson

I am off of long point as well. A 12" crappie and half dozen throwback perch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nothing here just lookers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Ice depth?


----------



## kit carson

28

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Oh good I was only expecting 26


----------



## Outasync

23 perch 4 to 8 inches. 5 looker walleye thatd fly in to my bait and then take off. Ice is 7 inches


----------



## kit carson

Just a bunch if lookers here so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jared015

Ice pretty good then??

Planning to head tomorrow


----------



## kit carson

7 inches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nailed a.huge.musky a good 25 pounder, first one ever through the Ice impressive fight









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

26 perch total. Seems after 11 they just quit. Had a few lookers but not willing to commit. Best lure was silver jigging rap. Headed home now


----------



## kit carson

Be safe still on the ice for a little while longer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

kit carson said:


> Nailed a.huge.musky a good 25 pounder, first one ever through the Ice impressive fight
> View attachment 342079
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Way to get up there up there and hunt em down. Good job!


----------



## cement569

good job on that musky kit, that's a fish ive never caught through the ice.....very jealous


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

kit carson said:


> Nailed a.huge.musky a good 25 pounder, first one ever through the Ice impressive fight
> View attachment 342079
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That’s actually a little one for Chautauqua I’m guessing upper 30 inches... they grow 50+ in there


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> That’s actually a little one for Chautauqua I’m guessing upper 30 inches... they grow 50+ in there


Awesome fish though never caught anything near that big through the ice!


----------



## JiggingJacks

Similar report here, small perch on tungsten jig. A lot of marks, just couldn’t convince them to take it. Can’t complain, it was great to get out on the ice again. Headed back home, good luck everyone!


----------



## chaddy721

We fished long point this morning n lost a small jog box.if anyone found one please let me know.lots of lookers n 1 short walleye. To.much noise in mayville


----------



## kit carson

Just got home really long day, disappointing day other than the musky fight, still was worth it to spend the day.in some ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice Muskie, congrats. That must have been a battle.


----------



## kit carson

Top fight ever, I have caught big pike and so e really big catfish through the ice, but the was the best fight ever on a ice rod.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

If i hadnt of had family obligations tonight id of stayed out longer. Learned alot and my next trip up ill be more prepared at knowing where to park to avoid the suicide hill drag. Doubtful itll happen this year being friday i have surgery unless i end up feeling under the weather one day this week and need ice to cure what ails me


----------



## Muddy

kit carson said:


> Top fight ever, I have caught big pike and so e really big catfish through the ice, but the was the best fight ever on a ice rod.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yea, I bet it was. What pound line were you using? I figure that you probably didn’t have a leader on, unless you were targeting big toothy critters.


----------



## kit carson

8 lb braid tied to a swivel, using a one inch flutter spoon and minnow head. He was about six feet off the bottom, reeled up to it jigged twice and he hammered it so hard almost pulled the rod out of my hands, unreal 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Not 25 pounds just saying. Great fish though


----------



## Fish2Win

Decent day prolly caught 50 fish but only kept a few for a friend. We were by long point in 12’


----------



## wallydogg

how thick was the ice up there? thx


----------



## Outasync

7 inches yesterday


----------



## Fish2Win

7” but a lot of junk ice. Maybe 3-4” black ice


----------



## drsteelhead

Chautaqua didnt give up any of its secrets to us today. Only caught a few dink perch. Had a few nice looking marks throughout the day but mostly just small ones coming up and taking a look. Fished from 15 to 30ft on northwest side. Then at 2pm moved to east side 9ft. Great being out there dont get me wrong but a pretty rough day overall.


----------



## Gavin

PLEASE ANYBODY ON THE WAY BACK TO OHIO LOOK OUT FOR AN ICE SHANTY/SLED. It’s completely full of all of my ice gear the truck bed opened up and everything fell out everything is gone. Flasher units, aqua view, all of my rods, auger please if anyone sees it I will give a reward for the return... Gavin- 330-968-9325


----------



## Gavin

Gavin said:


> PLEASE ANYBODY ON THE WAY BACK TO OHIO LOOK OUT FOR AN ICE SHANTY/SLED. It’s completely full of all of my ice gear the truck bed opened up and everything fell out everything is gone. Flasher units, aqua view, all of my rods, auger please if anyone sees it I will give a reward for the return... Gavin- 330-968-9325


UPDATE: Everything was retrieved and the only thing that broke was one shanty pole.


----------



## kit carson

Really good to hear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Spy

Cam and I had a fun filled 2 days on Chautauqua. We caught a lot of perch (tons of dinks to sort through) but we were able to put a good number of keepers on the ice as well. There was only about 3” of good ice with 3-4” of white ice on top. By the afternoon it was sloppy on top making the walk in a lot of fun.


----------



## kit carson

Great job, the little guys looked like they had a blast. Stuff like that makes great memories

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Wonderful seeing kids enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Bernie Babb

I fished chatauqua mon and tue out of Mayville. Ice was good and fishing was fair. We caught a lot of perch in 18 fow and 10 fow. Between the 3 of us we keep about 75. weather was great and bucket fished mon but rain and high winds put us in shanties on Tuesday. The ice seemed to hold up tues and with the forcast should be good for a while.


----------



## drsteelhead

Hey I saw a bunch of guys using augers attached to hand drills on sunday. Can anyone offer a recommendation for what brand on drill and auger size?


----------



## Bobofish

I just tried for the first time, a K-Drill 8" with a Milwaukee M-18 Fuel on our trip up to Chautauqua Monday and Tuesday. Was impressed with it. Light to haul out on the ice and plenty of power.


----------



## drsteelhead

Ok. I think I'll go dewalt 20v with that k drill. I was jealous watching dudes blast 5 holes out in the time is takes me to do 1 with my hand auger


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Nice work on all the fish guys! Keep them comin! I may have to venture back out there next weekend, I’ll be on PA this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

Glad you got youre stuff back I lost my heater bait box a rod inflatable vest and my spikes great day on the ice never found any of it


----------



## bassfishinfool

drsteelhead said:


> Hey I saw a bunch of guys using augers attached to hand drills on sunday. Can anyone offer a recommendation for what brand on drill and auger size?


Just get the $20 adapter and any 18 volt lithium drill.


----------



## RStock521

Anybody headed up tomorrow? Planning to be on the ice by 8am or so.


----------



## brad crappie

Am hearing burdis bay is on


----------



## RStock521

brad crappie said:


> Am hearing burdis bay is on


Perch? Was planning on stopping at Hogans Hut for bait and deciding where to go based off what they tell me


----------



## brad crappie

RStock521 said:


> Perch? Was planning on stopping at Hogans Hut for bait and deciding where to go based off what they tell me


Panfish


----------



## Muskielewis

brad crappie said:


> Am hearing burdis bay is on


I think you meant bemus bay.


----------



## RStock521

My target is going to be perch and maybe a stray walleye if I'm lucky. I'm familiar with Long Point State Park, so was planning on just going out of there, unless you guys or the bait shop have any better ideas. I'm not really in to fishing for panfish (bluegill, crappie, and really even perch), but if I'm going to go for them, perch is what I'm going to go for.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

RStock521 said:


> My target is going to be perch and maybe a stray walleye if I'm lucky. I'm familiar with Long Point State Park, so was planning on just going out of there, unless you guys or the bait shop have any better ideas. I'm not really in to fishing for panfish (bluegill, crappie, and really even perch), but if I'm going to go for them, perch is what I'm going to go for.


Shoot me a PM. Idk why everyone insists on stacking up on long point. I avoid the point every time I go to Chautauqua. Always bad fishing off the point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Muskielewis said:


> I think you meant bemus bay.[/QUOTE burdis south end


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Up here for the day just got to Hogan’s for bait, I’ll update this afternoon!


----------



## RStock521

Getting to Hogan's at 815 per GPS. I'll post updates if we're doing well


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

We’re up off Mayville in 10 feet, 8 inches of ice 5 keepers so far not seeing a ton but the ones you do seem to bite


----------



## RStock521

1 keeper and a bunch of dinks at Mayville so far. Forgot my damn drill, had to borrow a hand auger. May run to Home Depot to buy a drill. Screwing ice anchors and drilling holes with a borrowed dull auger by hand sucks.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

RStock521 said:


> I keeper and a bunch of dinks at Mayville so far. Forgot my damn drill, had to borrow a hand auger. May run to Home Depot to buy a drill. Screwing ice anchors and drilling holes with a borrowed dull auger hand sucks.


Pm sent


----------



## BudIce

Any update from the guys on Chautauqua today?


----------



## RStock521

BudIce said:


> Any update from the guys on Chautauqua today?


Doing real well on the perch out of Mayville. Huge thanks to Buckeyeguy for saving my day with his drill and hooking me up with the spot!


----------



## BudIce

nIce! I’m regretting not going today but after yesterday’s trip I wasn’t moving until 9:00 this morning. It was slow yesterday, glad it picked up for you guys. I might venture back tomorrow


----------



## RStock521

Kept 40, threw back probably another 100 or so. Tungsten with minnow head, tungsten with some worms from Hogan's Hut (I forget the name, about an inch long brown ones), tungsten with full minnow, bare hook with minnow...everything caught fish. Brought my gf for her ice fishing debut and she had a blast. Beautiful day to be out!


----------



## kit carson

Sounds like a great day good.job, if Erie is out next weekend I'll be heading there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

What a haul, nIce job! I’m considering going back solo tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

Heck of a nice catch! And nice to see ogf folks helping each other out up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Great catch!


----------



## FISHIN 2

You hear of a lot of guys losing their auger blade down the hole, well, I got the K-drill auger , *", and thought, a lot of cash to see it go down, they say it floats but didn't wanna chance it. I took a 9" frisbee and cut the center out and disassembled the kdrill a bit and after a washer toss, it works great, a touch bigger than the hole. Wish they would offer a disc for their auger bits.


----------



## Ttrout




----------



## Ttrout

Hit chautauqua yesterday with my boy epic 2 man redear limit!


----------



## DBV

Nice catches guys! Looks fun!


----------



## RStock521

Ttrout, that is what it's all about! Memories for a lifetime. I thought we did well yesterday, your haul makes ours look sad! Nice job!


----------



## BudIce

That’s a sweet pic!! 
Got a late start today was fishing by noon packed up at 5:30. Was slow for me only caught 10 no keepers but still had fun out there walking on water. Might try Monday 3/1 then that’ll be it for me


----------



## brad crappie

Ttrout said:


> Hit chautauqua yesterday with my boy epic 2 man redear limit!


Trout man those are called pumpkinseeds! Not sure if New York dnr has every stocked redear!!!


----------



## joekacz

That's what they look like to me but then again I don't think I ever caught a redear.I don't think there are any in 'Skeeter.I'll have to bribe BB to take me out and show me one and then I can pay him that "dusty quarter ". Damn I hate losing a quarter bet. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> That's what they look like to me but then again I don't think I ever caught a redear.I don't think there are any in 'Skeeter.I'll have to bribe BB to take me out and show me one and then I can pay him that "dusty quarter ". Damn I hate losing a quarter bet. LOL


I don’t feel right about taking it joe. You been holding on to it since president Lincoln gave it to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

way to go rstock was at mayville fri,caught over 60 kept 13. gonna head up end of the week weather permitting.


----------



## 1MoreKast

My buddy has been out there on the lake since Saturday. Last night he sent me a picture of a stud walleye - measured 28" and ball park around 9lbs. If he gives me permission I will share...


----------



## kneedeep

Well didn't[crush them overall but took a buddy on his first trip and managed 15 big gills and 32 perch over 2 days. Not sure how long the ice will hold up but we had no issues and was great to get out again. Really looking at Higgins lake and sturgeon bay before it's a wrap this year. Fish on!


----------



## kit carson

So how is the ice holding up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

kit carson said:


> So how is the ice holding up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Sunday when we left it was getting slushy on the top 4" with 4" of gòod black ice underneath but it was also almost 50 degrees too. If the overnight lows stay below freezing you should be good if the rain doesn't move in. Also those bluegill were buried in the weeds in close like 6-9'


----------



## kit carson

You fish pinpoint or somewhere different 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Longppint stupid phone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

kit carson said:


> Longppint stupid phone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Mayville


----------



## brad crappie

Hey guys sign the petition to halt herbicide use up there!


----------



## RStock521

brad crappie said:


> Hey guys sign the petition to halt herbicide use up there!


 I'd be happy to. Do you have a link?


----------



## brad crappie

RStock521 said:


> I'd be happy to. Do you have a link?


No I don’t it was on face book if I find it again I will do ! The north side is doing it the right way it’s bemus south that’s doing it!


----------



## RStock521

Found it! 

https://www.gopetition.com/petition...a0u1dD5kNru-WbHyAdhWqF3FljFz0GvIqovHF4OWQYfQA


----------



## brad crappie

Thanks Rstock


RStock521 said:


> Found it!
> 
> https://www.gopetition.com/petition...a0u1dD5kNru-WbHyAdhWqF3FljFz0GvIqovHF4OWQYfQA


anjs


----------



## Full_Choke

Wondering how much snow is going to be on the lake Saturday morning?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Full_Choke said:


> Wondering how much snow is going to be on the lake Saturday morning?


Hearing not much. Will have report in the morning. Saturday morning could still be rough weather wise. I’ll be there Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just talked to a fella at hogans hut said ice isn't so great, said they had alot if rain Monday and Tuesday temperature hit around 50 degrees and has been snowing since wednesday. Around 8 inches of snow on lake also said someone went for a swim this morning. Best report I can get so far, don't think I'm going to be heading up there in the .morning now!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looks like I will have to settle for trying to jig up some walleye on Erie, oh darn, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Looks like I will have to settle for trying to jig up some walleye on Erie, oh darn, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’m still gonna head there Sunday. With how you go about thin ice I figured you’d send it no biggie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just wanted to out some helpful info out there, wasn't 100% sure we where going anyways, the jig bite on Erie is going to be heating up also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Just wanted to out some helpful info out there, wasn't 100% sure we where going anyways, the jig bite on Erie is going to be heating up also
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Roger that! I’ll report back Sunday what I find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck up there and be safe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

I won't be going either. Not going to chance it on a lake I don't know. Especially, if it is snow covered too


----------



## [email protected]

just checked chautaqua bs thread on ice shanties web, said expecting 12-14 in sat. weather chan said blizzard conditions yesterday, was gonna go sun but it aint lookin good now


----------



## Evinrude58

Wouldn't mind doing some jigging for eyes myself. Guess I need to start looking for a seat.


----------



## Evinrude58

We were hoping to go Saturday lake C but the guy setting things up said shore ice is gone.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> We were hoping to go Saturday lake C but the guy setting things up said shore ice is gone.


Take a board. Heard there’s still a couple spots you can get on from the shore but take a board, you’ll be good. Cold last night. Real cold there tomorrow night. Obviously spud around all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

